
Even virtual assistants are sexually harassed - apo
http://money.cnn.com/2016/02/05/technology/virtual-assistants-sexual-harassment/index.html
======
S_A_P
Is it really sexual harassment? can you even harass code? I think that most
people enjoy doing "bounds" testing of code. Did the program Cortana to say
something witty when x happens? Dumb article and clickbait-y title. BOO CNN

